# #1 plywood toilet



## JustDrue (Sep 12, 2009)

We like to camp on our property in the beautiful bluffs of Wisconsin along the Mississippi River. We have a small shed, 10x12, on our property that we built for storage and camping gear. We soon added a loft and left the tent at home. My husband surprised me one year, for my birthday, with a flushable toilet so I would not have to climb down the ladder to use the "bathroom" outside anymore. I love it! It's my best gift to date. Check it 
http://opendesignproject.org/Plumbing/Flushable-Plywood-Toilet.htm


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol! That's cool.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You did not quite state it correctly*

Your husband "surprized" you by making a plywood toilet. Yea, it is made out of wood. Great. Are the plans free?


----------



## jdc (Sep 13, 2009)

Being a plumber, all I can say is.............BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I personally like the rocking wood toilet myself but that one would do in an emergency:laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

What a nice person.If I made it for my wife and gave it to her for a birthday gift I'd be singing in the Vienna boys choir for sure lol! Itchy


----------



## JustDrue (Sep 12, 2009)

When he built the toilet for me it was back in paper and pencil days. We'll have to find it in his notebook and then he can model it for you. That would be so cool to have more out there like that! Could take a week or two but we will get them for you


----------



## JustDrue (Sep 12, 2009)

*link to free #1 toilet plans*



woodnthings said:


> Your husband "surprized" you by making a plywood toilet. Yea, it is made out of wood. Great. Are the plans free?


There has been a lot of interest in this sweet little toilet, which I do truely love! Here is a link to the page where you can download the plans and see it assembled in 3D animation. Are you making it for that special someone? Have fun!
http://opendesignproject.org/Woodworking/Plans/Plywood_Toilet/Free_Plywood_Toilet_Plans_01.htm


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

It's not a real trip to the bathroom without the minute possibility of a splinter!


----------

